# Children and young adult events - kindly supported by tesco



## Northerner (Oct 22, 2014)

Tesco and Diabetes UK ‘Enjoy Food’ Events

Tesco and Diabetes UK have joined forces to deliver a series of events aimed at educating the mind, stimulating the senses, and tantalising the taste buds!!

Enjoy Food is a campaign that aims to teach people how to shop and cook with diabetes and these events will do just that!

Whether you are interested in attending yourself or would like one of your children to come along, you can be sure that these one day and weekend residential events will be jam packed with fun activities, educational sessions and plenty of opportunities to meet other people living with diabetes. Come prepared to get your hands dirty as you start to learn how to dine with Diabetes UK and Tesco!

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Care-events/Tesco/


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 22, 2014)

Sounds good. I love education stuff. For life   Shame they don't do it for 50 odd yr olds .  I go to Tesco café now & again & is good value & dinners are nice


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 8, 2014)

Hope lots of people have got signed up !   Sheffield have a good Duk group with some lovely people in


----------



## trophywench (Nov 8, 2014)

Well our local group used to do a cookery demo every Xmas, my mate and I (T2, low carber) went to one and the carb count wasn't on anything - nor on the recipes the lady handed out.

We asked, everyone else in the room was gobsmacked.  The lady said there was no need to know.

I said there is for a T1 carb counting and she said her husband was T1 and didn't do it and was perfectly fine etc and anyway most members were T2 and they don't need to, because being diabetic doesn't stop you eating anything ......

Jenny (yes I have several mates called Jen, blame Ted Ray) and I looked at each other and thought discretion was better, so we melted into the background ... until we got outside and both exploded.

That was a few years ago now and the meeting venue changed a couple of years after that so no demonstrations after that, in the interim we both avoided those meetings.  

If she did it again, I'd have another go !


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2014)

<Shakes head in disbelief>


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 8, 2014)

As you say TW that was a few years ago, times are changing for the better. Well done Tesco & all that are involved.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes - 3 or 4 years Hobie.  I'm not talking THAT long ago !


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 8, 2014)

May be you should join the Sheffield group Tw.  Education is good for everyone. A lot of groups have people in them who are miss informed. Maybe you could help educate them & give them some tips


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 23, 2014)

I took day off work & did a similar thing for Tesco & Duk on Monday last week. It was all adults & mainly T2.  Met some good people & was a good day  Has anyone been to theses events ?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 23, 2014)

I think Sheffield might be a bit too far to go really, I'm not averse to travelling you understand but a bit extreme from (near) Corley services and Jct 3 of the M6 LOL

There is a group in Nuneaton a few miles away, but they don't have a Tesco so no-one from the group does anything at Bedworth Tesco - I did go and help man the 3 day weekend there last year - the organiser was just a girl who decided to do something for charity, the others were her mates and family and I was the only actual diabetic volunteer!  Nobody from the Group was there, so the next meeting I went to I stood up and said how proud I was that Louise, her mates and family had managed to collect whatever we collected, that I was there helping every day - and where the hell were all you lot? - and then sat down.

Similarly I was asked to help at a couple more things with the Chair of the Coventry group.  From the Indian sub-continent, his dad is Type 2 so really, that's good he's interested enough.  Off I went - and found it was only ME giving the help - and the manager of DUK Midlands was at one of the things, he knew diddly about diabetes, the Chair was virtually silent too - and I had a bloody queue.

So I thought, I'll go to a Coventry meeting.

Unfortunately I was the only white person at the meeting (in a C of E church hall) and virtually the whole time, only Urdu and Punjabi were used.  It may well have been appropriate for the group - but not for me clearly and not for any other English diabetics in Coventry !

I don't have the time to devote to such things Hobie as a regular commitment - we spend about 6 months of the year off and on, abroad.  Like I didn't get involved in the Tesco weekend, cos I was in France.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 24, 2014)

Good for you TW. Well done for getting involved.   Its like the post about the Freestyle Libra  It takes seconds to fill it in & lots of "us" have not bothered ? Sorry but I WILL keep going & posting, can you tell I am running out of things to say on that post


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 7, 2014)

Has anybody got in with this. Tesco are good for us


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 10, 2015)

MORE THINGS HAPPENING AT Tesco


----------

